# Odyssea T5 Quad repair



## Growler (Jul 14, 2020)

Hi y'all I just purchased a used tank which came with a Odyssea T5 quad. Not all the LED's seem to be working. I've watched a few videos but can't find one addressing this issue. Any help is appreciated. 
This is the 6' light with 8 LED modules. At any given time some are working and some are not, while others blink and flicker.
Any ideas how to fix? Or, if it's even worth fixen?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Growler (Jul 14, 2020)

Hmm. 
No takers?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Sorry you haven't gotten a response! It's possible no one has this particular fixture or they lack how to make a repair.

I tried looking that fixture up online but a lot of the topics were older and didn't specifically mention fixing the unit. It's possible the LED blocks are bad but it could also be the power supply if there is one. Do the LED lights have their own separate cord, switch and power block/supply? I couldn't find a manual online detailing the fixture which may or may not be helpful.


----------



## SoccerMbunaAndShak (Apr 7, 2020)

With my experience with the Odyssea brand, it's not worth fixing. What you could do is get a cheap led strip for the moon lights.


----------

